# Over Pressure Valve for Gaggia



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

Following my problems with my machine, and the attempts to clean it,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1166

Does anyone know where i can get an opv for my Gaggia Espresso? It is the T-shaped variety that fits on the end of the pump. Anyone got an old one lying around their garage???

I have found a ball bearing to fit, but I am sure it will go rusty in a few days.

Thanks,

John


----------

